# Chai Spice Latte



## gertvanjoe (18/9/16)

So whom of you like drink beyond the ordinary

Had some adventurous streak and ordered it at the coffee shop. Blown away ....
So today I made my own with some normal rooibos, cloves, cinamon, nutmeg and pimento allspice ... really good. Not as good as the one from yesterday but just need to get the ratios spot on.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## skola (19/9/16)

http://www.woolworths.co.za/store/p...ks/Tea/Vanilla-Chai-Tea-80g/_/A-6005000661910
http://www.woolworths.co.za/store/p...s/Tea/Rooibos-Chai-Tea-40Pk/_/A-6009175229579
http://www.woolworths.co.za/store/p...ot-Drinks/Tea/Chai-Tea-40Pk/_/A-6009175229722
I've seen these at woolies..


----------



## Spydro (14/10/16)

Have drank spiced Chai many times... and vape DIY Spiced Chai Tornado, one of my favorite ADV's.


----------

